# Malicious code



## vernon (14 Jul 2015)

Cycle chat might have had some malicious code injected. I'm getting lots of pop ups appearing on my Motorola phone but only when I visit the Cycle Chat site. All other sites operate normally.

Typically they're prize winning sites and false Facebook pages.


----------



## Profpointy (14 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> Cycle chat might have had some malicious code injected. I'm getting lots of pop ups appearing on my Motorola phone but only when I visit the Cycle Chat site. All other sites operate normally.
> 
> Typically they're prize winning sites and false Facebook pages.



for what it's worth - working fine on my samsung phone. Try deleting all your (phone) cache and cookies, turn off then on and try again


----------



## Hill Wimp (14 Jul 2015)

Working fine for me Vernon. Am in Liege now.

Stay cool


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Jul 2015)

No probs using the site from my iPhone.

Delete everything from your phone and buy an iPhone.


----------



## ianrauk (14 Jul 2015)

No probs with my Samsung phone.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jul 2015)

Maybe you really have won a prize @vernon ?


----------



## mustang1 (14 Jul 2015)

Nothing so far on my phone but will be extra vigilant. Thanks for heads up.


----------



## jonny jeez (14 Jul 2015)

No probs on a windows phone or Apple tablet.

I did get a "are you sure you want to like this post " warning, which I've never seen before...but then it was for one of Ian's posts, so perhaps it was right after all.


----------



## Markymark (14 Jul 2015)

I think someone has been visiting some gentlemen's sites


----------



## shouldbeinbed (14 Jul 2015)

My Motorola is working fine, no pop us or spam.


----------



## matiz (14 Jul 2015)

My Huawei phone and Samsung tablet both seem OK


----------



## vernon (14 Jul 2015)

Perhaps being in America has some bearing on the matter?


----------



## byegad (14 Jul 2015)

Chrome is telling me the site has something powered by Shockwave that Chrome will no longer support in the near future. I gave up on Firefox because I got repeated errors when Shockwave crashed. So much so that I started looking around for another forum, before dumping Firefox. If Chrome does the same I'll be leaving Cycle Chat, with a lot of regrets! But I can't deal with a regularly rebooting browser and the interminable hang up before the reboot.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jul 2015)

Google (Chrome) and Mozilla (Firefox) have (today, I think) withdrawn support for Flash (Shockwave) as it's so vulnerable.

Blame Adobe.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

I would think this is adobe or gentleman sites whilst on tour. Did you Google American pies?


----------



## Tin Pot (14 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> Perhaps being in America has some bearing on the matter?



Popups are more likely to be your phone being pwned by L33t forces from China.

Probably because you are in America though.


----------



## vernon (15 Jul 2015)

The problem seems to have gone. Could it have been the camp site's WiFi?


----------



## the_mikey (15 Jul 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Google (Chrome) and Mozilla (Firefox) have (today, I think) withdrawn support for Flash (Shockwave) as it's so vulnerable.
> 
> Blame Adobe.



Apple have kept Adobe Flash off their OS for some years, and waning support on Android and pre-emptive blocking of Flash on Chrome and Firefox is an attempt to hammer those nails into the Flash coffin, unfortunately it's still loved by media and ad companies across the web.


----------



## classic33 (15 Jul 2015)

byegad said:


> Chrome is telling me the site has something powered by Shockwave that Chrome will no longer support in the near future. I gave up on Firefox because I got repeated errors when Shockwave crashed. So much so that I started looking around for another forum, before dumping Firefox. If Chrome does the same I'll be leaving Cycle Chat, with a lot of regrets! But I can't deal with a regularly rebooting browser and the interminable hang up before the reboot.


Google are saying that they will be a fix to this problem in their next version.


----------



## ufkacbln (15 Jul 2015)

I had the site bounced by the Trust's netnanny on grounds of "sexual content"!


----------



## Shaun (16 Jul 2015)

vernon said:


> The problem seems to have gone. Could it have been the camp site's WiFi?



I think so, yes.


----------

